# Cash in a pseudo-self-inflicted-stack



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm fairly new to the whole GSD breed, my pup comes from good bloodlines, but I know very little about anatomy and what he has that's good or bad. I'd love some input from everyone who's more knowledgeable than I am. Thanks so much!!! 

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa273/superpup12/Cashstandhead.jpg[/img]] 

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa273/superpup12/Cashstand.jpg[/img]]


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't know all that much about conformation but do know a great looking dog when I see one. Wow!! what a looker.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess I should have added some more info!! He's almost a year old in these 2 photos. He just happened into this stance, so that's why I call it a pseudo-stack.... he's *almost* there!








thanks again!


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

he is very very beautiful dog!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I wanted to add that my friend Kim, SiegerCash posted these pictures of her dog Cash under my name, because she forgot her password


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know much about conformation either....but I had to say..I LOVE Cash. He is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok that makes sense!







I kept thinking wow when did she get another dog? AND getting a puppy???


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah that is why I figured that I better clarify, that this is not my dog, but my friend's dog. Cody's good friend though!!


----------



## CashMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay, this is me, Cash's mom







on my new login since my old login doesn't work anymore. He's 19 months old now, and has a little fuller coat now and a bit more red in it since these photos (all taken on the same day back in May 2007). His couple hot spots he had on his sides are all gone and the black coloring has filled back in his saddle. He's still a lean boy, I suppose that's good considering my fat Sheltie can't take it off!! One fat dog per household is more than enough!

If it weren't such a mudpit outside (since when does Chicago see 50-60 degrees in january!!!!!), I'd stack him and take a new photo of him, but I'll wait until it's not so disgusting out! I'll be praying for cold or snow (and since when does THAT happen??). 
Thanks again!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Look at that pretty boy!!!!! Love him!!!


----------

